# Solubility of Propolis



## LusciousHoney

It does color the oil a medium brown.

As I am typing this, I think it is probably best to call the castor oil/propolis mixture more of a suspension. The propolis particles are tiny when first mixed with castor oil and over time the propolis bits get together and form larger chunks that then end up at the bottom. When that happens, I just add alcohol to re-dissolve them (no filtering needed) and let it evaporate again.

I DO know that olive oil DOES NOT work. I tried it with heat... that made it form into a nice clump, so I ended up using the oil in my recipe on the off chance that there was some beneficial stuff in there from the propolis.

I have not tried glycerin. Logically, I don't think it would work. If you try it, please report back!

Also, I wonder if it is really necessary to evaporate the alcohol. I would think that applying heat to melt beewax/oils for salve would probably dissapate whatever alcohol remains. Anyone know if this is true?
Petra


----------



## Angi_H

I have found when you are making soaps it mixes well and does not seperate.

Angi


----------



## LusciousHoney

Angie, 
How do you add it to soap? I have considered doing that, but was unclear what form I should use. Do you use it as a tincture? in an oil?
Petra


----------



## Angi_H

No I use it when you make it into a powder. I let it get real hard in the chunks in the freezer then I put it through the coffee grinder. And then add this powder to the soap. You can add it in at light trace and it will stay suspended. You can also add it to the melt and pour if it is the suspendable ones. But I am not a big fan of melt and pour as it still has way to many ingreadents you can not read or understand. I make all of my soaps, lotions, creams, rubs, balms and shampoos from scrach and from organic oils. And I like to be able to read the ingreadents list and know what it is. I am going to be making a healing cream soon (although can not have the WORDS "HEALING" because then you would have to have it FDA tested for its healing properties and be under USDA law.) I have some great recipees. And I have one lotion recipee that everyone loves as it does not wash off yet it is non greasy after you put it on. I want to make the healing cream and then a balm for muscles as well as a wound cream. I have a bunch of it in Everclear already and a bunch out side in the can still.

Angi


----------



## Bud Dingler

my understanding is propolis from north america is only soluble in alcohol. 

i make a tincture using an organic alcohol. 

in eastern europe and russia they use vodka


----------



## Michael Palmer

Bud Dingler said:


> i make a tincture using an organic alcohol.


What is organic alcohol? Or are you referring to organic chemistry term?


----------

